# Martin Shadowcat?



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm seriously considering buying this bow, but have read some very bad feedback on Martin quality in general as of late. Can anyone here comment on this bow or Martin quality?

Thank you


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

The only problem I have ever had with Martin is the finish on some bows wears off around the grip. Last one I had do that was 12 years ago. Martin sent me a new riser, no questions asked.


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

new bows are fine there was a problem with limbs but 2011 are fine.
I have a shadowcat for sale pm me.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i surely had no troubles with mine at all. mine was a 2010 with hybrix cams. shot well and was easy to shoot well.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard the riser is made from 3 different pieces, is this true? I almost bought one but was a little skeptical about this feature, I heard they had issues with some of them flexing and even breaking. I heard they were 3 piece riser held together with pins, is this even true? It was enough to scare me away, but a lot of people seem to like them. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

eric schmaus said:


> I heard the riser is made from 3 different pieces, is this true? I almost bought one but was a little skeptical about this feature, I heard they had issues with some of them flexing and even breaking. I heard they were 3 piece riser held together with pins, is this even true? It was enough to scare me away, but a lot of people seem to like them. Good luck with whatever you choose.


The Shadowcat does have a 3-piece-riser where the sight window is screwed in at both the upper and lower end, and with loc-tite. They have other models like that as well, but I haven't heard about any failures, other than a few bows having the wrong screws a while ago, and they were replaced. I am a bit leary of that feature myself because I haven't had the chance to shoot one. But those who have swear the Shadowcat is one cool shooting machine.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have two Shadowcats and if I didn't have an Athens Excell on it's way very soon, I would possibly buy another Cat. 

Eric, every time the Shadowcat (the bow you DID NOT buy) comes up as a subject, you trot out this third hand nonsense about risers breaking. Do you REALLY think, in this litigious age and especially in the USA when people reach for a lawyer quicker than Doc Holliday could draw a pistol, that ANY manufacturer would sell a product that had such a fundamental design flaw? Yes the bow does have a three piece riser, and maybe it flexes more than a one piece riser design (although I cannot feel it), but that does not stop me busting golf tees at 25 yards (I push them into a butt as sighting marks / spots) or recently shooting a Robin Hood at 35 yards (that'll teach me to shoot three arrows at one spot).

To the OP. The 2010 Shadowcat with the CAT 2.0 cams has acquired a reputation for breaking limbs. The CAT 2.0 cams seem to have had a similar effect on other 2010 Martin bows. Those limbs have gone and the 2011 Powersafe limbs are now fitted. The CAT 2.0 cams have also gone, to be replaced with the Nitro 2.0 cams, which, IMO is the easiest fast / Binary cam to live with that I have yet encountered.

I am finding the Shadowcat to be a fast and accurate 3D bow, and will shortly be shooting our NFAS National Championship with one of mine, totally confident of the bows ability to comfortably out perform it's owner.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

eric schmaus said:


> I heard the riser is made from 3 different pieces, is this true? I almost bought one but was a little skeptical about this feature, I heard they had issues with some of them flexing and even breaking. I heard they were 3 piece riser held together with pins, is this even true? It was enough to scare me away, but a lot of people seem to like them. Good luck with whatever you choose.


This is completely true. They have 3 pins and 2 bolts and it is rock solid. To my knowledge, although somewhat limited, I have heard of no failures. They have used this technique I believe for 3 years so if they were seeing any failures they would be moving away from it and that is clearly not the case. This manufacturing technique is one of the primary reasons why you can get a Martin for significantly less $ than other bow makers. 

I would also ask mow many pieces of plastic do you see on a Martin bow? 
I know of only plastic mods on some of their lower end models and the cable holders on the end of some of the axles. That's it. Everything else is steel or aluminum. I have spent a lot of time reviewing their quality and it is top notch. When they have a design problem (And all manufactures do) they fix it. Their customer service is fantastic and for these reasons I highly recommend Martins. 

I own 3 Shadow cats and couldn't be happier. Before I bought the shadow cats I shot the Scepter and it also is a fantastic shooting bow. 

Here are several personal customer service stories:
1) By mistake I bought one of the Beta versions of the shadow cat, where the riser was 1.5 or 2" shorter than the production models. I called them up and said hey this one is shorter and they said without being prompted we'll exchange it for the longer one if you want. I said but this one is grey can I have the longer one in camo? They said, sure here is the RMA number. Had the new one within a week.

2) I noticed one of my 2010 limbs was cracked. I called them and they said here is the RMA number. I shipped the limbs back and had the new ones in my hands in less than a week. 

3) On my scepter I forgot to tighten down my cam properly and cracked it when I drew the bow back. They said no problem we'll send you new ones. Had those within a week too!

Note with all of these situations they dealt with me directly and did not force me to work with a retailer. That is customer service in my book. Great company great products great service.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

NeilM, I'm not bashing your bow or Martin. I'm a big fan of Martin, my last 2 bows were Martins, my last one, a 1996 cheetah with ultra sonic wheels, I hunted with for 14 years and never had a single problem. Killed 10 PA buck with it. I wanted to stay with Martin this year but my nearest dealer quit selling them. I heard they were 3 piece risers but since I never actually saw one I wasnt sure, just what I heard. Thanks for setting the record straight, I wont mention it again. Enjoy your Shadowcats, I think they're a fine lookin' bow.


----------



## arrowcrester (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a 2010 Shadowcat. The riser is made of three pieces. I had a problem with the connection between the top two pieces collapsing. To make a long story short Martin sent me a new riser, but it is also collapsing in the same place - NOT Good! 

I wouldn't recomment buying one until Martin makes it with a one-piece solid riser.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

That's interesting: What weight are you pulling? What is your draw length? And what weight arrows are you using?


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

"I'm your huckleberry" Neil couldnt resist with doc holday remark  love his history and thought Val Kilmer did an awesome job in "Tombstone" portraying him. But, I digress..... I have heard only good about Martin Shadowcats and knew a guy who had one, one sweet bow! ( he had no issues with 3 piece riser). " why johnny ringo, you look as though someone just walked over your grave."sorry, love that movie!!!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

" I beg to differ sir! We started a game we never got to finish, play for blood, remember?"

The man should have won an Oscar.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't heard of a Shadowcat riser breaking. I shot a loaner 2010 Shadowcat until mine arrived. 2nd 2010 Shadowcat, mine, is heading for 17,000 shots through it. 3rd 2011 Shadowcat, mine, is hanging on the wall waiting for the new Super Peep to arrive. Nitro cams the 2011 very much appears faster than my 2010 and I had to slow down the 2010 to pass the ASA speed limit.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok Neil that did it, now I'm going to have to get out that movie and watch it today. BTW-- this Apex 8 is starting to grow on me, funny what practice will do. Bdeal, good luck with whatever bow you choose!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

"Happy hunting"

I have the DVD three feet to my right, as I type.

Glad to know the Apex is starting to do it's stuff. The one I tried felt like a more solid bow than I have seen from most of the 'big guys' in a long time, including the much praised new PSE bows, which to me look flimsy.

My Cat's may be a bit on the unsophisticated side; but they surely do shoot, and that does it for me. Only time will tell what the Excell turns out like.


----------

